# fishing report pensacola beach



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

3 baby sharks.. 
2 ladyfish, 1 more was huge and leaped and got off before i could land him
3 catfish, maybe 4
2 whiting.. 
1 pinfish
and 1 blue runner or a hardtail .. is there a difference between the two? seems like the same fish no? 

using fresh dead shrimp on a pompano rig. 

the green grass was ridiculous today, just a warning if you plan on hitting the surf you better walk out past the first waves and stay there and fish.. if you throw out and walk back your line will get a ton of green grass on it and it won't be fishable.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice report. How big were the sharks, and how do you remove the small ones from the hook?


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the sharks were 12-14" inches.. maybe a bit bigger if you count its long tail. 

i used pliers to remove the hook. and i made sure to revive them as well as the ladyfish.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hate to hear the June Grass is still bad. Was going to take a friend surf fishing this weekend. Guess we will throw some steaks on the grill and beer in the cooler instead. Thanks for the update pal...


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ take him. just do what i said above.. walk out past the first waves, cast and keep your rod tips high .. you drop your rod tip the whole line will get grass on it and you will be in trouble. its a lot of fun.. i caught like 6 or 7 species including sharks just on a simple rig and cut shrimp.. can't beat that

the forecast this weekend the waves will be only 1-2 feet so you will be able to do this.. if the waves were higher i wouldn't bother

just keep a gallon of fresh water with you to rinse off the reels, you will get salt water on them


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I was all around the pass yesterday and didnt see any June grass.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ i was between the pensacola pier and fort pickens. the grass is so thick i came home with it stuck to me all over. i looked like the green monster .. when i would release the fish they would swim and get stuck in it. i had to walk them out past it just to throw them back


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

FLBeachbum- Go Gators! ;o) If the June Grass is that questionable, I think I will wait and go another weekend. Thank you for the tip however on wading out!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> FLBeachbum- Go Gators! ;o) If the June Grass is that questionable, I think I will wait and go another weekend. Thank you for the tip however on wading out!


I was at johnson beach last week and there wasnt a lick of it around bit i went to ft pickens this week and it was horrible the only way to fish was on the sandbar.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

About the sharks - sharpnose, bonnetheads or something else? I'm going to guess sharpnose???


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

sharpnose..


----------

